# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Clouds that look like........

## Gibo

Hi all,

Took these a few whiles back and saved them as I thought they looked pretty cool.

Cloud set one is what I think looks a bit like a Mako shark??



And I reckon this second set looks like a Snapper chasing a bait fish?

----------


## 308



----------


## Rushy

Gibo I will give you both of those.  I can see it

----------


## Munsey

Give up the booze gibbo !

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo I will give you both of those.  I can see it


Cheers Rushy



> Give up the booze gibbo !


Ha ha fair call i can almost garuntee when taken booze was a factor!

----------


## Gibo

Mate in Aussie just posted this on Fagbook.

----------


## Rushy

Gibo anyone who can't see a shark about to bite a hand is fucking blind. That is a beauty

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Mate in Aussie just posted this on Fagbook.
> 
> Attachment 11362


Now i see the shark.....

----------


## Gibo

> Now i see the shark.....


Yeah mine was shit!!!!!

----------


## Gapped axe

you have a vivid, but healthy imagination  Gibo

----------


## Gibo

> you have a vivid, but healthy imagination  Gibo


Thanks, at least you refrained from "weird"!!  :Omg:

----------


## Dundee

Captured this cloud formation a while back,looks pretty cool.

----------


## phillipgr

> Captured this cloud formation a while back,looks pretty cool.Attachment 12033


:-o

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

That there is a ufo trying to hide from you Dundee  :ORLY:

----------


## Toby

I kinda saw a shark in the first pic

----------


## Maca49

That explains the residents of Dannevirke, bit of genetic mod eh?

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic photo Dundee.  Fairly unusual

----------


## Dundee

And I was sober Gibo,no we weren't beamed up :Grin:

----------


## hunter308

> Captured this cloud formation a while back,looks pretty cool.Attachment 12033


That looks like a womans private part that just got a bit of action  :Grin:

----------


## GravelBen



----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 12054


Looks like? Come on give us a clue!  :Wink:

----------


## Toby



----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 12056


Bwah hahahahahaha!! You saw it too!!!!!!!

----------


## Gibo



----------


## Rushy

You guys are way off.  It is the arse end of a deer grazing

----------


## Gibo

> You guys are way off.  It is the arse end of a deer grazing


You are right!

----------


## Rushy

Classic but you will start an avalanche

----------


## Dundee

Your guys imagination is wild,my impressions of GB cloud was Casper the ghost.

Hunter we better not go drawing around that cloud formation of mine then. :Grin:

----------


## Toby



----------


## Rushy

That is gonna crash Toby.  It has no flaps

----------


## TimeRider

> Attachment 12054


Angelfish.

----------


## Gibo

Ok who can see it?????

----------


## Twoshotkill

Ive always wanted a fuck in the clouds!

----------


## Gibo

All yours mate  :Wink:

----------


## Toby

> Ive always wanted a fuck in the clouds!


Those air newland chicks in the planes  :Have A Nice Day:  never seen an ugly one yet.

----------


## Gibo

> Those air newland chicks in the planes  never seen an ugly one yet.


Jump on the Tauranga to Wellington Toby, its a dude  :X X:

----------


## Dundee

FUCK :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## sakokid

the oz one was outstanding...gibos not that flash. dundees..intresting

----------


## Gibo



----------


## Rushy

Fantastic Gibo.  Mother Nature flipping the bird

----------


## kiwijames

> Captured this cloud formation a while back,looks pretty cool.Attachment 12033


For some strange reason it makes me think of the Rolling Stones

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 14992


That is a good one Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Romney wool fleece :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Yep. It does.

----------


## Dundee

Last nights wind cloud

----------


## Gibo

Out of it, I can see a few things in there  :Cool:

----------


## 7mmsaum

A huge face looking to the left !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stumpy

took this in Canada ....... looked odd .....cue "twister" music

----------


## Gapped axe

you really need to get out more

----------


## Gibo

> you really need to get out more


? Its out where you see these duh

----------


## time out

Strange cloud out there last week - 110km away  :36 1 18:

----------


## Rwt

Its a mushroom...

----------


## Gibo

> Its a mushroom...
> 
> Attachment 41404


Cock and balls

----------


## Dundee

fuck em boys

----------


## DKR

You know its a friday at work when you troll through a thread on clouds and enjoy it....

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

Off the wing of a pencil plane

Homer smoking some .......?????? ..

----------


## Dundee

Saw this yesty thought yeah time for a fish,but one bite nothing landed and duck season is right behind it.....

----------


## Rushy

> Cock and balls


That bloody Toby

----------


## Gur1

Hi all, steaming home from work a few weeks back and this took me back to my childhood , always wondered wot happned to the gingerbread man and that fox, here he is crossing the Tasman , so remember team never lose ya biscuit .

----------


## Shootm

Took this a week or so ago, Mickey Mouse.

----------


## 40mm

> Captured this cloud formation a while back,looks pretty cool.Attachment 12033


wow, far out man. thats like a portal to another dimension man. trippy dude.

----------


## A330driver

Attachment 77490

----------

